# Necrophagist - Mohammed interview question requests



## Mr. S (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok guys, I should be interviewing Necrophagist guitarist/vocalist Mohammed Suiçmez this weekend at the Hellfest festival France (after a bit of madness today concerning transport but its sorted now), so if anyone has any questions they'd like me to ask put them in here before Wednesday 18:00 (GMT) and I'll ask him for you.

I'll also try to get some pics of his Xiphos 7 too 

wish me luck guys


----------



## Groff (Jun 16, 2008)

Progress on a new album?

What got him to play a 7 string?

What's his practice routine?


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 16, 2008)

What kind of training/schooling has he gone through? Does he have a strict practice routine? Where are his favorite places to play? What are his influences?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 16, 2008)

Any more US tours?
Is the new record going to be as technical as previous work?
Favorite tour moment?


lastly, has he heard of SS.org?


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 16, 2008)

How many farts can he do in 3 weeks?

What's his longest burp record?


----------



## Seven (Jun 16, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Progress on a new album?
> 
> What got him to play a 7 string?
> 
> What's his practice routine?



+1, especially the practice routine and new album questions.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 16, 2008)

Ask him about that project he started with Marco Minneman


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jun 16, 2008)

How does he compose songs and lyrics? I've wondered how he came up with a bunch of riffs. What is his favorite song on both albums? How do you balance school (IIRC you go to med school) and guitar work? Will we ever see an official tab book of Onset?


----------



## halsinden (Jun 16, 2008)

1. in early interviews when he was asked about how and why he first took up guitar, it was explained that he initially had to use his older brothers guitar to practice on. when he did finally get a guitar of his own, it was apparently broken by his father who strongly objected to him playing the instrument. in the light of necrophagists success, being respected as one of extreme metals most proficient guitarists and his appearance on the ibanez endorsee roster, has his fathers opinion changed?

2. he cut his hair off because it was impractical to compete in boxing with it in that state, now that necrophagist must be taking up the majority of his professional life has he felt inclined to grow it again, thereby dramatically increasing his artistic potential and sexual prowess by exactly 273.5%?

3. what inspired the dramatic shift in lyrical approach from onset of putrefaction to epitaph, in particular the more personal themes and apparent subjects of being victimised by someone?

4. is it possible wed ever see the cover of crystal mountain appear on a record?

H


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 16, 2008)

halsinden said:


> 1. in early interviews when he was asked about how and why he first took up guitar, it was explained that he initially had to use his older brothers guitar to practice on. when he did finally get a guitar of his own, it was apparently broken by his father who strongly objected to him playing the instrument. in the light of necrophagists success, being respected as one of extreme metals most proficient guitarists and his appearance on the ibanez endorsee roster, has his fathers opinion changed?
> 
> 2. he cut his hair off because it was impractical to compete in boxing with it in that state, now that necrophagist must be taking up the majority of his professional life has he felt inclined to grow it again, thereby dramatically increasing his artistic potential and sexual prowess by exactly 273.5%?
> 
> ...



5. How many farts can he do in 3 weeks?


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jun 16, 2008)

As for #3, halsiden...I think I have an answer, though it will seem like a bitch.


Do you remember that Muhammed's huge(st?) influence was Death? Do you remember the shift from the first album's gory, death approach to actual philosophical ones? Methinks Muhammed followed that road. 


As a person from that region whose parents are like those in #1, I'm curious for this as well...


----------



## halsinden (Jun 16, 2008)

given his obsession with the rocky films, and the fact the appearance of brief covers of classical score on albums (was it profokiev on epitaph?), howsabout a quick rendition of the rocky theme tune?

H



Xtremevillan said:


> As for #3, halsiden...I think I have an answer, though it will seem like a bitch.
> 
> 
> Do you remember that Muhammed's huge(st?) influence was Death? Do you remember the shift from the first album's gory, death approach to actual philosophical ones? Methinks Muhammed followed that road.
> ...



to be honest man, i single it down to even more detail than just a genre - onset of putrefaction is almost completely influenced by early carcass lyrics. im just intrigued as it seemed like in songs such as stabwound that hes going on about something really bad happening to him (or the person hes writing about). maybe im digging too personally, i dunno.

H


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jun 16, 2008)

I remember that there was that classical part in Stillborn one, Fur Elise or something, and on Only Ash Remains.

True; this is why Mr S can ask him! We'll find out for sure.


----------



## halsinden (Jun 16, 2008)

52. in a recent filmed interview whilst out on the american tour, he was seen to be very candidly unhappy with relapse and how they had refused him any funding for a US tour on the basis that they couldnt see any success coming from it, does he feel vindicated now that hes arguably fronting the commercially acceptable face of technical death metal and have they apologised in any way?

53. can he confirm that he is in fact an alien placed on earth by ibanez to increase their sales and will eventually lead us in a xenu-esque migration to a new and beautiful existence as brainwashed drones?

53.5 v2.0 (ii). in a fight between lemmy and god

H


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jun 16, 2008)

54. Does he know that the strap placement in the Xiphos is bad


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 16, 2008)

55. Have you ever thrown a pebble at a rather unsettling minotaur?


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 16, 2008)

Hal you kill me sometimes, bloody good questions guys  I wonder if he'll be coming early on the Friday to watch Carcass since he's a big fan of them.

and the thing with his father has always intrigued me too so I shall make sure to ask about that



Maniacal said:


> 55. Have you ever thrown a pebble at a rather unsettling minotaur?



Mate do you mind knocking it off? this isnt off topic and you're not being funny, if you cant add to this thread constructively with genuine questions then I'd rather you added nothing at all


----------



## halsinden (Jun 16, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> Hal you kill me sometimes, bloody good questions guys  I wonder if he'll be coming early on the Friday to watch Carcass since he's a big fan of them.
> 
> and the thing with his father has always intrigued me too so I shall make sure to ask about that




cheers for setting this interview up actually though dude, i think it was very much needed on this site.

plus he does appear to be a really lovely chap with talking to people, too.

H


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 16, 2008)

halsinden said:


> cheers for setting this interview up actually though dude, i think it was very much needed on this site.
> 
> plus he does appear to be a really lovely chap with talking to people, too.
> 
> H



That's alright man, I also wanted an interview with Trey Azagthoth, but well the likely hood of that was almost nil  and as such I never heard back from them.

Its a pity interlock aren't playing again this year again at Hellfest, you can never have too many Interlock interviews


----------



## halsinden (Jun 16, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> That's alright man, I also wanted an interview with Trey Azagthoth, but well the likely hood of that was almost nil  and as such I never heard back from them.
> 
> Its a pity interlock aren't playing again this year again at Hellfest, you can never have too many Interlock interviews



thank you mate. we were in talk with the crew over at hellfest actually, but rather understandably (to avoid stagnation) they rarely ever book the same act for a second time running. perhaps a tad gutting given we're about to get a full interview and cover CD track on the next hard rock magazine out there.

did trey not reply at all? hmm. trying to think of any links that might help for others. origin don't really play 7s, either.

H


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah I think your guitarist who posts on here sometimes said something about not booking the same bands in consecutive years.. that said they do have slayer again this year, the very definition of stagnation  (still love em though  ), would have been cool to meet up with you guys at hellfest, I saw you there last year and I hadn't heard of you lot by then but I bloody enjoyed you  you should make sure you're there next year.

and no unfortunately no reply at all on the trey front, It was pretty hard actually finding out what label they are on and I'm still not entirely sure, that said I have some back up questions should I manage to blag myself a short interview with him.


----------



## Groff (Jun 16, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> Will we ever see an official tab book of Onset?



+1!


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 16, 2008)

When is the new necrophagist forum going online? Will it be better then the last one?


----------



## FortePenance (Jun 16, 2008)

Xtremevillan said:


> 54. Does he know that the strap placement in the Xiphos is bad


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 16, 2008)

Is this an interview for this site, or some other purpose?

We're supposed to clear all the interviews with Chris and the mod team (yes, including me) before we do them...


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 16, 2008)

any interest in 8 strings or unusual tunings ie all fifths etc?


----------



## Digital Black (Jun 16, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> Ok guys, I should be interviewing Necrophagist guitarist/vocalist Mohammed Suiçmez this weekend at the Hellfest festival France (after a bit of madness today concerning transport but its sorted now), so if anyone has any questions they'd like me to ask put them in here before Wednesday 18:00 (GMT) and I'll ask him for you.
> 
> I'll also try to get some pics of his Xiphos 7 too
> 
> wish me luck guys


I'd check with admin before going forward on this.


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 16, 2008)

eaeolian said:


> Is this an interview for this site, or some other purpose?
> 
> We're supposed to clear all the interviews with Chris and the mod team (yes, including me) before we do them...



It is for the site yes I've run this by Chris and Metal Ken and they Okayed it, I assumed it was okay to go with it and wasn't aware that I would need any permission to post up asking if anyone wanted any questions answered, if this is the case I apologize and feel free to do with this thread what you will.


----------



## TimSE (Jun 16, 2008)

when i met him in london he was saying about how he only really knows the Minor (or Harmonic minor) scale and diminished. be interesting to find out if his veiws on that have changed.

"How do you feel about theory and scale practicing? do you find it very important or going from ear? etc" or sometin like that


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 16, 2008)

TimSE said:


> when i met him in london he was saying about how he only really knows the Minor (or Harmonic minor) scale and diminished. be interesting to find out if his veiws on that have changed.
> 
> "How do you feel about theory and scale practicing? do you find it very important or going from ear? etc" or sometin like that



I definitely want to see that question pop up as well!


----------



## noodles (Jun 16, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> I assumed it was okay to go with it and wasn't aware that I would need any permission to post up asking if anyone wanted any questions answered, if this is the case I apologize and feel free to do with this thread what you will.



If you did get the OK, then that is fine, but please understand that anything attached to the name sevenstring.org has to be approved by Chris. We certainly appreciate your effort to contribute to the site, but keep in mind that we'll need to scan through the final list of questions and edit them for clarity, brevity, and relevance.

If you did get the approval from Chris, than all is well, but I hope that everyone here remembers to discuss potential interviews with him before moving forward. Enthusiasm is great, but planning and presenting a professional appearance is better.


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 16, 2008)

I ran it past Chris a fair few months in advance just so he'd get an advanced notice of my intentions, If it will ease your mind somewhat I'll email one of the Mods with my final questions.

I do apologize if this came across as over enthusiastic, I believed that I had gone through all the correct channels with this, ie Metal Ken who moderates the Interview section of the site and subsequently Chris, both of whom had given me the go ahead to go ahead with this interview.


----------



## Cancer (Jun 16, 2008)

^^^^that being said......

A. Who approached who for your Ibanez endorsement?
B. Besides Ibanez is there anyone you had considered courting (ESP, Jackson, KXK, etc).


----------



## TimSE (Jun 16, 2008)

Cancer said:


> ^^^^that being said......
> 
> A. Who approached who for your Ibanez endorsement?
> B. Besides Ibanez is there anyone you had considered courting (ESP, Jackson, KXK, etc).




+ What made you choose Ibanez over BCrich? ( i think thats wat he used to play - not 100% on that tho)

Also the same questions about ENGL


----------



## wes225 (Jun 16, 2008)

Questions for Mr. Suicmez

1. Can i have one of your guitars?

2. who's your favorite guitar player?/Idol?

3. did you have any part in designing the ibanez Xiphos?


----------



## FYP666 (Jun 16, 2008)

halsinden said:


> 2. he cut his hair off because it was impractical to compete in boxing with it in that state, now that necrophagist must be taking up the majority of his professional life has he felt inclined to grow it again, thereby dramatically increasing his artistic potential and sexual prowess by exactly 273.5%?



Yyyyyyyep


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 16, 2008)

TimSE said:


> + What made you choose Ibanez over BCrich? ( i think thats wat he used to play - not 100% on that tho)



He played Vigier Marilyns for a long time, had a Bc Rich stealth for a bit, thought it was complete shit... so moved to Ibanez


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jun 16, 2008)

Tunings, string guages, gear


----------



## Xtremevillan (Jun 16, 2008)

TimSE said:


> + What made you choose Ibanez over BCrich? ( i think thats wat he used to play - not 100% on that tho)
> 
> Also the same questions about ENGL




I think I know the answer to both (is this kind of sad that I do?)

His brother had a JEM and he said how easy they were to play; had them on every solo he ever recorded professionally.

As for ENGL he played them on Onset and Epitaph; secured an endorsement after Epitaph.



> Tunings, string guages, gear



Well I know Tuning and Gear, as for string gauge, it LOOKS like 10-52, but not sure. Tuning = DGCFAD, gear = 3x LACS Xiphos: 1 7, 1 6 w/Necrophagist inlay, 1 6w/sharks. ENGL SE amp -> 2x Vader 4x12, ISP Decimator pedal, not sure what else.



wes225 said:


> 3. did you have any part in designing the ibanez Xiphos?



I think he wanted a standard Metal shape; watch the Xiphos interview on YouTube


----------



## budda (Jun 16, 2008)

doesnt he rock the Line 6 Vetta II live now...?


----------



## wes225 (Jun 16, 2008)

budda said:


> doesnt he rock the Line 6 Vetta II live now...?


probably since he had to buy a new ENGL everytime he went to the states


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd just suggest asking some original questions instead of the repetative old questions, i'm sure he would appreicate some orginal questions. Also, these probably need to be reworded a bit.

1. What is it like worshiping your favorite death metal bands, only to find later, that you yourself, have become a death metal figure that many worship just the same?

2. Song writing. How do you go about it? Music come first or lyrics? Something in general for a basic structure on how he writes.

3. What are some bands that you are currently listening to that you find inspiring or unique? Or something to the effect of what new bands do you dig, or whats in your cd player or something to the effect of what he is listening to.


----------



## dougsteele (Jun 16, 2008)

What bands have you toured with who sucked live?

What music do you listen to in your spare time?

Do you like the direction that Metal is going into?

What vocalists do you admire?

Best underground act?

Which guitarist would you like to punch in the fucking face?

Favorite TV show?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jun 16, 2008)

How will he be tunning the seven string.
What's his setup/gear? (I'm wondering about his godly lead tone)


----------



## DevinShidaker (Jun 16, 2008)

Do you ever find it difficult to sing and play?

Also, I've heard from a few people that he has given guitar lessons after shows on occasion, and I was wondering if this was something he did often, and if so, what do you usually try to show people?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 16, 2008)

What does he like to do beside play guitar. What he likes to do on his days off I guess you would say.


----------



## Brendan G (Jun 16, 2008)

What was his favorite tour and or show


----------



## Chris (Jun 16, 2008)

For clarity, while I do appreciate any/all interview submissions, I ask that you please:

- Check with me first.
- Let myself and mods compile/arrange the questions before submitting.
- Check with me first.


----------



## TheAceOfSpades1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Does he plan on using the 7-string for the next record? That's all I really want to know.


----------



## -K4G- (Jun 17, 2008)

When is he coming to Asia?


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jun 17, 2008)

how does he construct his solos for songs?some of the best solos i have herd come from him


----------



## drmosh (Jun 17, 2008)

Dunno if this has been said yet, but you might want to spell his name right


----------



## Blackrg (Jun 17, 2008)

Wikipedia says he is self taught

What exercises & regimes did he find most useful for developing his soloing?

What's his current practice regime?


----------



## drmosh (Jun 17, 2008)

KillForGod said:


> When is he coming to Asia?



pointless question. It's not up to him anyways, it's up to the record company and booking agent.


----------



## MetalJordan (Jun 17, 2008)

thanks you god if u can get photos of that thing ill sex u up all night long


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 17, 2008)

drmosh said:


> pointless question. It's not up to him anyways, it's up to the record company and booking agent.



haha yeah ok mate calm down. no it's not up to him, but seeing as he's the frontman of the band that will be going there, he'll probably be informed


----------



## halsinden (Jun 17, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> haha yeah ok mate calm down. no it's not up to him, but seeing as he's the frontman of the band that will be going there, he'll probably be informed



well, ok, just to play the devils advocate here - it was actually pretty much him who instigated the US tour. the label told him not to.

H


----------



## Mattayus (Jun 17, 2008)

well there we go then, my point still stands - that it wasn't a pointless question!


----------



## drmosh (Jun 17, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> haha yeah ok mate calm down. no it's not up to him, but seeing as he's the frontman of the band that will be going there, he'll probably be informed



sorry, didn't mean to sound angry


----------



## turmoil (Jun 17, 2008)

TheAceOfSpades1 said:


> Does he plan on using the 7-string for the next record? That's all I really want to know.



yeah, they are planning on using seven's for the new album.


----------



## Nouman6 (Jun 17, 2008)

was he the first to be approached by ibanez with the Xiphos, and why did everyone and their mother get a signature model, and he didn't?


----------



## halsinden (Jun 17, 2008)

Nouman6 said:


> was he the first to be approached by ibanez with the Xiphos, and why did everyone and their mother get a signature model, and he didn't?



as someone who has followed his choices in luthiery for many years, i've noted the significant shifts from desperately wanting a copy of chuck's BC rich, to advancing slightly on the design with the vigier, then beyond and finally concluding with the (arguably radical) xiphos which would appear something of a departure from chuck's original template - if it's not too brutal a question, were his design choices also based on copyright as well as comfort and innovation? was he aware that a company like ibanez would inevitably move towards a production line given his commercial success and how does he feel about the general public playing a design that is intrinsically personal to him?

H


----------



## philkilla (Jun 17, 2008)

Will live shows be more entertaining?


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 17, 2008)

how does he make the shift from technical riffs to super quick solo fills? What makes him write these fills and how does he approach it?


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 18, 2008)

philkilla said:


> Will live shows be more entertaining?



That's a shit question and nothing but personal opinion. I happen to think they fucking slay live \m/ and yes I've seen lots of DM bands. The whole "they don't move much" crap got old really quickly I find...


----------



## MetalJordan (Jun 19, 2008)

turmoil said:


> yeah, they are planning on using seven's for the new album.


thank god


----------



## turmoil (Jun 26, 2008)

so, did you get the interview?


----------



## Nick (Jun 26, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> That's a shit question and nothing but personal opinion. I happen to think they fucking slay live \m/ and yes I've seen lots of DM bands. The whole "they don't move much" crap got old really quickly I find...



indeed if i want to watch people run around i'll watch sports


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 26, 2008)

Nick said:


> indeed if i want to watch people run around i'll watch sports



or van halen


----------



## Nick (Jun 26, 2008)

nah if i want to watch gymnastics il watch van halen haha


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 26, 2008)

Ah I meant to post in this thread... unfortunately Necrophagist pulled out of the festival at the last minute and thus my interview was cancelled, according to the press rep one them was rather ill or something 

for those who are interested I'll post up a report of the festival, as for the interview I'll have to speak to the press guy if I can wangle one next time Necrophagist play in the UK, sorry about this guys


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 26, 2008)

Mr. S said:


> Ah I meant to post in this thread... unfortunately Necrophagist pulled out of the festival at the last minute and thus my interview was cancelled, according to the press rep one them was rather ill or something
> 
> for those who are interested I'll post up a report of the festival, as for the interview I'll have to speak to the press guy if I can wangle one next time Necrophagist play in the UK, sorry about this guys





its not your fault, it couldnt be helped dont worry about it.













that being said...


----------



## turmoil (Jun 26, 2008)

grrrrrrr!!!! 

oh well, at least i'll get to see them in September when they play over here with Carcass.


----------



## S-O (Jun 26, 2008)

They sure do get sick a lot!


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 26, 2008)

S-O said:


> They sure do get sick a lot!



that's pretty much what the dude from the label said rolling his eyes, oh well, at least I got a VIP pass for a festival that was rather cool if only for the fact I got to use real toilets and sit on sun loungers, just a shame they didn't play as I still haven't seen them live


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd love to interview them, and I'm seeing them August 15th too! =D unfortunately I'm not associated with anyone or any organization to do so


----------



## dream-thief (Jun 27, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> I'd love to interview them, and I'm seeing them August 15th too! =D unfortunately I'm not associated with anyone or any organization to do so


 
Shoudn't stop you asking them 

Get it sorted with the guys on here, and do it as a 777 interview


----------

